# Converting a Carnosaur



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was wondering, does anyone have any advice on how to build/make/convert something into a carnosaur, because I do NOT want to spend £20+ on one.

Any suggestions welcome.

Cheers,
Shas'o Thraka


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you only think its £20+?, its £30

you could get it from gifts for geeks
http://www.giftsforgeeks.org.uk/p/product/0802158169-Kroq%20Gar%20on%20Carnosaur%20%281%20figure%29/
cheaper than GW, but over £20

but other than converting some horrible childs dinosaur toy, I dunno how else you'd do it


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

You can buy it for £20 for just the carnosaur.

Thanks, but over £20 is just too much for something like that.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

maybe e-ripoff-bay then, or the trade section on the forum


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I picked mine up on ebay for less than half the price of a new one. It was even painted to a descent standard.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers, forgot about those:blush:

Anyone else got other ideas?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Prehaps you could use wire frame and then mould around it, my brother has been working with clay for his tau.

Hope this helped.

-Flindo


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

shas'o Thraka said:


> Cheers, forgot about those:blush:
> 
> Anyone else got other ideas?


Take the deal, 20 pounds for just the Carnosaur is great compared to Aus we pay $85 bucks for ours that 20 pounds plus postage to here is still cheaper than half the price we'd pay for one!


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

alright thanks guys. I'll go to theif-bay.


----------

